
Why playing peekaboo with babies is a very serious matter - known
https://aeon.co/ideas/why-playing-peekaboo-with-babies-is-a-very-serious-matter
======
hguhghuff
It’s also one of the most fun things an adult can do.

------
heyjudy
Doesn't that Jordan Peterson guy make a claim that roughhousing with kids is
required or else (Bad Things)?

